# Another One Bites The Dust: Campbell O'Connor & Co.



## Drakon (4 Apr 2019)

I'm wondering (m)any members hold their shares with Campbell O'Connor & Co, and what their plans are, now that they are giving up the FS game?

I first started buying shares with Goodbody Online.  Then when they moved away from CREST I moved to some low cost online CREST broker, whose name/acronym I can't even remember any more.  They then closed and the next one closed and so on.  I dunno how many different EU/UK based online CREST brokers I had before I abandoned the foreign online brokers and moved my portfolio to Campbell O'Connor & Co. (based on a recommendation on this site).
I'd been intending on selling my entire portfolio, but then decided to hold off because one of my bigger holdings is being bought out and I stand to make close to 200% profit.  But now Campbell O'Connor & Co. are closing down.  Aarrgh.
They give three options:
Automatically open an account with Cantor Fitzgerald
Liquidate everything
Transfer everything to another broker.

I'd easily go for the second but the buyout is badly timed.


----------



## Ravima (10 Apr 2019)

Why not liquidate all but ask for the one in play to be transferred to you in certificate form?


----------



## Claris (15 Apr 2019)

Hi folks,

My firm is a regulated financial intermediary based in Dublin 2, Claris Advisors Ltd.
You can set up a new sharedealing account with Davy Select on an Execution-Only basis and transfer any existing holdings over to your new Davy Select account free of charge. Davy Select charge a flat fee of 0.9% per annum with unlimited trades and no buy / sell commissions, regardless of trading frequency. This is a very competitive offering and their trading platform is impressive.
Please email or call me direct, my contact details are below:
*
John Markey*

Executive Director
Claris Advisors Ltd
9 Fitzwilliam Square
Dublin 2
Ph. 01 559 8185
Fax.01 559 8210
*Mob. 087 680 9211*
Financial, Wealth & Corporate Advisory

Claris Advisors Ltd is regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland


----------



## Grizzly (16 Apr 2019)

http://www.davyselect.ie/binaries/content/assets/davyselect/pdfs/execution-only-fees-charges.pdf

Maybe Claris Advisors Ltd could clarify?

How is the flat fee of .9% calculated?


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 Apr 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Maybe Claris Advisors Ltd could clarify?



Yes. After getting their free plug on AAM it would be nice if they came back to supply more details.

If a person has 10 x €35k transactions per annum. Is this .9% fee calculated on the €350,000 total amount of deals?

Is this considered low cost?


----------



## Luternau (16 Apr 2019)

Interesting first post by Claris!

Does not look so low cost @ 0.9% of holding value per annum ? That's a heck of a custody fee!


----------



## MrEarl (17 Apr 2019)

Hello, 

I don't know Claris, but to give a little credit contact details have been provided. 

That said, if you plug something, you should stick around to answer questions imho.  Perhaps they are a very small operation, so simply don't have sufficient resources ?

Claris have a website with an email address, if anyone wants it.

... perhaps remind him that he's got potential customers looking for a few follow up responses on AAM, if you do contact him.


----------



## Claris (18 Apr 2019)

Hi folks,

Apologies for late reply. Just to clarify, Claris Advisors Ltd is a regulated financial intermediary with formal agency agreements with 15 investment providers and stockbrokers in Ireland. Having reviewed the marketplace regarding custodial fees and trading commissions for execution -only accounts, Davy Select present a very competitive offering at 0.9% per annum with zero trading commissions on Irish & UK shares. This annual fee includes advisor fee and custodial fee with no VAT applicable and applies to Execution-Only Share dealing accounts, pension and ARF/ AMRF accounts opened through their Davy Select platform either directly or through a financial intermediary , such as Claris Advisors. PRSA accounts have a 1% annual fee.

Please feel free to call me direct to discuss your needs further.

Regards,

*John Markey*

Executive Director
Claris Advisors Ltd
9 Fitzwilliam Square
Dublin 2
Ph. 01 559 8185
Fax.01 559 8210
*Mob. 087 680 9211*
Financial, Wealth & Corporate Advisory

Claris Advisors Ltd is regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Apr 2019)

Claris. You might clarify if the execution only trades are live prices. No point in getting delayed prices.

Who was the stockbroker with the next cheapest price?


----------



## Drakon (19 Apr 2019)

Ravima said:


> Why not liquidate all but ask for the one in play to be transferred to you in certificate form?


This wasn’t one of three options given but I did think of bouncing your suggestion of them.

I think I’ll probably liquidate everything. 
The share subject to takeover if currently priced about the takeover price and is unlikely to fall before the latter. 

Thanks for all the replies. I thought the thread was dead until the article appeared in de papir ten or so days ago.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2019)

I have consolidated into one thread

* Replacement for Campbell O’Connor*


----------

